# Work clothes brands



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I've tried the Duluth pants. They are great except that when they get a hole in them it spreads quickly. For the price they are I wish they would last longer.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I wear D*ckie's shorts.


----------



## Forge Boyz (Nov 7, 2014)

I've been wearing Riggs Ranger pants and like them a lot. Cabelas runs some decent sales on them from time to time


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

I was thinking of trying duluth. They have the neatest assortment of stuff. From a contractors folder to work pants. Haven't tried riggs ranger yet. ****ies pants are ok. The ones at walmart are way too hot for summer though! 😰


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Lately Ive been picking up the C.E. Schmidt stuff from Tractor Supply. Reasonably priced and durable. 

Ive had Carhartt stuff in the past. Its not worth the extra money IMO.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Levis 505 jeans, company supplied T shirt, Red Head twill shorts in the summer, Carhartt outerwear when it gets cold.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

****ies or rural king brand for pants. Rural king brand,****ies or cintas brand for collared shirts, fruit of the loom, hanes or carhart for t shirts. I also like the k mart brand basic editions for t shirts

****ies t shorts are no where near the quality they use to be. 

Hats. Supply house give a way, rural king, or solid gray or black from burlington


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

C.E shmidt is a new one for me too. I like red head also. I've no experience with carhartt, I could never bring myself to pay that much. I've been pretty much decked out in wally worlds fall collection! Any pants recommended for hot weather? Shorts aren't an option in the apprenticeship :/


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

DownInGeorgia said:


> Shorts aren't an option in the apprenticeship :/


Are you at 613 downtown?


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

BuzzKill said:


> Are you at 613 downtown?


1579 out of Augusta


----------



## Nab (Jan 9, 2011)

arborwear hands down
http://www.arborwear.com/

If you can get it near you the double thick sweatshirts are amazing and I have there original tree climbers pants. I have heard good things about the arbenter line too.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Nab said:


> arborwear hands down
> http://www.arborwear.com/
> 
> If you can get it near you the double thick sweatshirts are amazing and I have there original tree climbers pants. I have heard good things about the arbenter line too.


That looks like a nice selection warm hoodies,are they made in the US?


----------



## Nab (Jan 9, 2011)

Unfortunately not. They are very high quality, I think they have some sort of special factory situation overseas, theres some sort of pr stint on there website about it. What I do know is they are cheap on amazon and since I am a smaller build they fit way better than most work pants. They use a gusseted crotch so the legs of the pants are slightly smaller so they don't look like parachute pants if your a shorter guy. I wear there original in cold weather because they have double knees. They are definitely worth checking out.
http://www.amazon.com/Arborwear-102611-Mens-Arbenter-Pant/dp/B00C6ZP7CI


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

Round House jeans - made in the USA


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

pjg said:


> Round House jeans - made in the USA


Thanks for the link. Those are the first US made jeans that Ive seen, that I can actually afford. I will be trying a pair or two.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

Levi's 527 jeans have always worked well for me...


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

Prison blues double knee jeans
Made in USA


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

Carhartt double knees with the kneed pad insert. They last 6-8 years with hard use (much longer actually, but I like to look clean and professional).


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

Wrangler FR. That's it's. Pants and shirt. Rasco FR jacket if needed depending on the where in the country or which country I'm in.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

Lots of great options here! I stared at a boot post for hours on here.👍


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a bunch of Duluth stuff, coat, 2 long shoreman fleeces, shirts and the fire hose pants. Being a big guy myself I find the fit to be feat and they last a long time.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

beartp515 said:


> I have a bunch of Duluth stuff, coat, 2 long shoreman fleeces, shirts and the fire hose pants. Being a big guy myself I find the fit to be feat and they last a long time.


Good quality, worth the money? I was really considering the firehose pants. Do they run big or small?


----------



## Cdawg (Feb 10, 2015)

I like carhartt once I break them in. During the summer or days it's a little warmer I'll wear carhartt canvas pants or buy cheap faded glory pants from walmart. The faded glory pants run like $14 a pair and last a good two years and they are fairly thin so it's not as hot


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

DownInGeorgia said:


> Good quality, worth the money? I was really considering the firehose pants. Do they run big or small?


I would say they run on the bigger/roomy side. As for the value, I personally think it's great. I tend to go through pants rather fast and I have 5 pairs of the fire hose pants that have been in rotation for 1.5 yrs.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Cdawg said:


> I like carhartt once I break them in. During the summer or days it's a little warmer I'll wear carhartt canvas pants or buy cheap faded glory pants from walmart. The faded glory pants run like $14 a pair and last a good two years and they are fairly thin so it's not as hot


The thing that I really like about the Duluth stuff is there isn't a "break-in" period. The winter coat feels like a broke in carhart, when the tags are still on it.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I have 7 pair of the duluthflex ultimate fire hose cargo pants. Rotating them for a year and a half. A fee holes. & not spreading. They are all the same size but fit a little different. Some long, some too roomy, one pair the cargo pocket split. Thier the best pants I have ever worn but extremely pricey.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I love the duluth carpenter jeans, duluth flex fire house pants, and of course the buck naked boxer briefs! Email customer service if you get holes in the pants. Sometimes they will replace them.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

I have also found that the duluth pants are sized like di ck ies.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

beartp515 said:


> The thing that I really like about the Duluth stuff is there isn't a "break-in" period. The winter coat feels like a broke in carhart, when the tags are still on it.


Good stuff. I wonder if they're American made? I was looking on the site for verification but no luck. 

I've no problem paying for "made in America"


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

Duluth stuff is made from all over the world. I think they have a section for made in the usa gear on the website.


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

LoVolt134 said:


> Duluth stuff is made from all over the world. I think they have a section for made in the usa gear on the website.


You're right, I found it. Neat stuff!


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Goodwill!!!

Last Saturday I bought 2 brand new pair of Bulwark FR carpenter jeans for $5 each.


----------



## Spunk#7 (Nov 30, 2012)

RMRiggs said:


> Levi's 527 jeans have always worked well for me...


Where do you buy #527 Levi's?


----------



## DownInGeorgia (Feb 22, 2015)

I love goodwill!


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Spunk#7 said:


> Where do you buy #527 Levi's?


JCPenney, Macy's, Dillard's, Levi's.com

I buy my Levi's (505) at a local western store.


----------



## Kris Davis (Nov 15, 2009)

I like Dockers, Ralph Lauren, Lands End, Orvis. It all depends what is on the rack at the Goodwill store. $3.00 a pair you can't go wrong.


----------



## RMRiggs (Feb 16, 2015)

Spunk#7 said:


> Where do you buy #527 Levi's?


I usually get them at kohl's... They tend to have pretty good sales plus my wife usually has a coupon or two for there...


----------

